
How do you handle/deal with stress? - arco
I am currently in graduate school working on my Masters in Computer Science. There are times when i get really stressed&#x2F;overwhelmed with academic work.<p>I wanted to gauge, what techniques&#x2F;methods do people in this community use to manage stress?
======
ramtatatam
You are just at the beginning of your career - there will be more situations
that will make you thinking "there was nothing to be stressed about at uni".

There are a few easy techniques that can help. One of them is always to think
long perspective (ideally your whole life) - usually problems fade when you
put them in longer perspective, you then realise you will definitely work it
out since there is such long life before you. In my case this always motivates
me to go extra mile, put extra hour to get the work done.

Thinking long perspective also helps you to organise your life and set your
goals. People who set their goals are often successful at realising them, it's
astonishing how few actually write their goals down :-) Long perspective gives
you feeling of security, that you do have a course set and you know where you
are going. There are many ways of achieving goals.

Another one is to imagine you failing and realising consequences. More often
than less consequences are always manageable so there is nothing to be
stressed about - either way you will find your way through :-)

Good luck with your uni!

------
destruktive
For people in our field, stress is absolutely the worst enemy. Personally,
between work and my own business, 2-3 big projects and countless small
projects there are little to no time to relax.

I work out regularly and this really helps for me. Blasting music while
lifting heavy works wonders. We usually have a pen and paper roleplaying
evening every Sunday, that helps too.

As long as I get one day to rest every week, I'm happy. It does help a lot.

------
rafark
I can't manage it. Stress and pressure are my worst enemies.

I usually take walks, listen to good music.

~~~
nethershaw
I want to say the same thing. There have been long discussions with my
therapist on this topic, and it is still one of the things I struggle with the
most. Leaving aside where the stress comes from, I also take what you might
call an external approach.

I try to move.

The shortest path to changing my emotional state, I find, is to change my
environment. I remember university being very high-key almost all the time,
and seeking out low-key environments was difficult. I hit the trails. I try to
limit my exposure to other people, and focus on keeping my own footprint
small. It is easier for me to meditate, or just to process my thoughts, when
my body is engaged in motion through my surroundings and I am using most of my
senses.

If nature is unavailable or unappealing, then use something to change your
information diet instead. Music is a good suggestion. I like instrumentals
when I can't get outside. Even if I'm only changing my environment virtually,
through a video game, play helps.

Whatever I do, it's about trying to change my mental context so that I'm not
ruminating on the thing causing the stress. This doesn't mean running away
from stressors... only that one needs to choose different stimuli, or lack
thereof, from time to time.

------
tboyd47
I go jogging outside by the creek. That works, really, really well for me when
I'm stressed.

------
iKode
Things like regular exercise, meditation, a relaxing hobby that help with
stress management will help a lot however the best way is to find someone to
talk with that understands what you're doing and can help offer an alternate
perspective.

------
gt565k
Try a kick-boxing class. Noting like getting some good cardio and gaining
strength while taking out your frustration on a punching pad/bag :)

~~~
EnderMB
In a similar vein, if striking isn't your thing, or you want to complement
your standing game with some ground fighting I highly recommend Brazilian
Jujitsu.

I'm nearly two years in, and it's been great for relieving stress. I still
suck, but I've learned so much, and it's helped me to appreciate what it's
like to be at the beginning of something and to be seemingly terrible at it.

